# palabras que terminan en j



## amikama

Hola,

Ya conozco las palabras *reloj* y *carcaj*, y quisiera saber si hay más palabras que terminan en j.

A mí me precen raras estas dos palabras por que no terminan en una vocal como muchas otras palabras (via*je*, pare*ja*, ro*jo*, etc. etc.)...  

Saludos!


----------



## Lizajoy

Hola,

el boj

Saludos,

Lizajoy


----------



## Zephyrus

Mira lo que encontré Aqui 

  yo tampoco la sabía


----------



## Lizajoy

Alucinante. Hemos acertado en los unicos 3 ejemplos!

Y yo no sabia la palabra carcaj.

Ja ja ja! 
 
Lizajoy


----------



## Outsider

¿Se pronuncía la _j_ en esas palabras?


----------



## alc112

Outsider said:
			
		

> ¿Se pronuncía la _j_ en esas palabras?


 
Si, se pronuncian


----------



## Like an Angel

Una pequenísima corrección Outsider:



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> ¿Se pronuncia la _j_ en esas palabras?


 
Pronuncía es en portugués 

¡Saludos!


----------



## amikama

No conocí la palabra *boj*. Acabo de buscarla en diccionarios español-inglés y inglés-hebreo, y es תאשור - no la conocí tampoco!


----------



## alc112

Unas correcciones:



			
				amikama said:
			
		

> No conocía la palabra *boj*. Acabo de buscarla en diccionarios español-inglés e inglés-hebreo, y es תאשור - no la conocía tampoco!


 
Yo solamente conocía reloj, las otras dos nunca las escuché nombrar


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

hola, encontré "boj" en la RAE:

*boj**1**.*(Del cat. y arag. _boix,_ y este del lat. _buxus_).*1.* m. Arbusto de la familia de las Buxáceas, de unos cuatro metros de altura, con tallos derechos, muy ramosos, hojas persistentes, opuestas, elípticas, duras y lustrosas, flores pequeñas, blanquecinas, de mal olor, en hacecillos axilares, y madera amarilla, sumamente dura y compacta, muy apreciada para el grabado, obras de tornería y otros usos. La planta se emplea como adorno en los jardines. *2.* m. Madera de este arbusto.*3.* m. Bolo de madera con un remate a modo de oreja, sobre el cual se cosen los pedazos de cordobán de que se hace el zapato.



*boj**2**.*(De _bojar_2).*1.* m._ Mar._ *bojeo.*



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


			
				amikama said:
			
		

> No conocí la palabra *boj*. Acabo de buscarla en diccionarios español-inglés y inglés-hebreo, y es תאשור - no la conocí tampoco!


----------



## amikama

alc112 said:
			
		

> Unas correcciones:
> ...


¡Gracias por tus correcciones!


----------



## araceli

Hola:
*troj* =troje=especie de granero.
Palabras cruzadas y escrábel...


----------



## asm

Yo no conocia la palabra caraj o yo no sabia la palabra caraj?

By the way, que caraj  quiere decir caraj?



			
				Lizajoy said:
			
		

> Alucinante. Hemos acertado en los unicos 3 ejemplos!
> 
> Y yo no sabia la palabra carcaj.
> 
> Ja ja ja!
> 
> Lizajoy


----------



## alc112

asm said:
			
		

> Yo no conocia la palabra caraj o yo no sabia la palabra caraj?
> 
> By the way, que caraj *jajajajajaj *quiere decir caraj?


 
No lo encuetro en el DRAE del encarta 
tambien quiero saber le significado
gracias!!!


----------



## Alundra

Es que no es caraj, es carcaj:

m. Caja o saco en forma de tubo que se cuelga del hombro o la cadera para llevar las flechas.

Espero que os sirva.
Alundra.


----------



## alc112

Alundra said:
			
		

> Es que no es caraj, es carcaj:
> 
> m. Caja o saco en forma de tubo que se cuelga del hombro o la cadera para llevar las flechas.
> 
> Espero que os sirva.
> Alundra.


 
Muchas gracias Alundra!!!
PD: Puedo decirte Alu?


----------



## Chaucer

Otras en el léxico:
*
aj alioj almiraj almofrej almoraduj
balaj  borraj
cambuj
erraj
gambaj gambuj 
pedicoj
rebalaj
relej *


----------



## asm

I love this forum.
Por cada pregunta que se contesta se generan otras nuevas. Ahora que ya sabemos que no es caraj sino carcaj, vean lo que sale en el DRAE

Especie de cuja pendiente de un tahalí

Dejenme reirme de mi propia ignorancia, pero no tengo idea ni de la cuja ni del tahalI. En ocasiones estos significados evolucionana al chino .

Sobre las otras palabras qeu enviaron con terminacion en J, mejor ni buscar. Nunca jugaron "diccionario", para los que no, ahi les va una explicacion rapida. Un jugador busca una palabra en el diccionario, lo suficientemente dificil como para que nadie la conozca. Paso sequido cada quien "inventa" una definicion de la palabra. Al final se leen todas las definiciones y cada quien "vota" por la que cree que es la buena (el que elije la palabra pone la definicion correcta entre las boletas). En ocasiones esto se pone buenisimo.
Creo qeu voy a jugar diccionario con mi familia con todas esas palabrej

saludos



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Es que no es caraj, es carcaj:
> 
> m. Caja o saco en forma de tubo que se cuelga del hombro o la cadera para llevar las flechas.
> 
> Espero que os sirva.
> Alundra.


----------



## asm

Chequen esto, bendito san Internet que hace que los mortales tengamos acceso a muchas   cosas

http://scrabbel.org.uy/ayuda/terminan_en_j.htm




			
				asm said:
			
		

> I love this forum.
> Por cada pregunta que se contesta se generan otras nuevas. Ahora que ya sabemos que no es caraj sino carcaj, vean lo que sale en el DRAE
> 
> Especie de cuja pendiente de un tahalí
> 
> Dejenme reirme de mi propia ignorancia, pero no tengo idea ni de la cuja ni del tahalI. En ocasiones estos significados evolucionana al chino .
> 
> Sobre las otras palabras qeu enviaron con terminacion en J, mejor ni buscar. Nunca jugaron "diccionario", para los que no, ahi les va una explicacion rapida. Un jugador busca una palabra en el diccionario, lo suficientemente dificil como para que nadie la conozca. Paso sequido cada quien "inventa" una definicion de la palabra. Al final se leen todas las definiciones y cada quien "vota" por la que cree que es la buena (el que elije la palabra pone la definicion correcta entre las boletas). En ocasiones esto se pone buenisimo.
> Creo qeu voy a jugar diccionario con mi familia con todas esas palabrej
> 
> saludos


----------



## jmx

Outsider said:
			
		

> ¿Se pronuncía la _j_ en esas palabras?


Curiosa pregunta...

En español yo creo que se pronuncia todo lo que se escribe, salvo la 'h', pero es cierto que en los medios de Madrid (radio, televisión) dicen [Reló] en vez de [Relox] para 'reloj' (la 'x' representa el sonido de la j en castellano). Este es para mí un ejemplo de lo artificial que es el castellano de los medios, se pone una pronunciación "madrileña" en mitad de otra "castellana" cuando conviene y de forma totalmente planeada.

¿ Alguien quiere discutir el tema ?


----------



## maríafernanda

hola! "caraj" no la conozco como palabra en español o castellano. la busqué en el sitio de la rae y tampoco está. conozco la que termina en "o"  Saludos a todos.


----------



## Alundra

*PD: Puedo decirte Alu?*

Podéis llamarme como querais, ejjeejej... en otros foros también me llaman Alun. 
Respecto a la definición que da la DRAE, tiene sentido, si la palabra fuese caja, no cuja. O sea, una caja que cuelga de un tahalí. O simplemente tahalí.

Tahalí: 

m. Pieza o correa de cuero, cruzada desde el hombro derecho hasta el lado izquierdo de la cintura, que sostiene la espada o el puñal: recorrió el campo de batalla robando el tahalí de los muertos. 


Caja de cuero en que los soldados llevaban las reliquias: los cruzados profanaron sus tahalíes. pl. tahalís o tahalíes.
*Nunca jugaron "diccionario", para los que no, ahi les va una explicacion rapida. 
*

Tiene que ser muy divertido jugar al diccionario, asm, tendré que probar algún día.
Alundra.


----------



## amikama

...Feliz *Pesaj* a todos judios


----------



## asm

NO se si esto es "discutir", pero hay unos truqitos en el espanol que lo hacen parecer que TODO se pronuncia, pero hay excepciones. Para ti y para mi qizas no lo sean, pero para una persona qe esta aparendiendo si lo son. Qizas a estas alturas ya te imaginas por donde voy, y es qe hay veces qe las letras simplemente no se pronuncian.
Cuando enseno espanol, mis alumnos, casi invariablemente, proununcian la U de la gue, gui, que y qui, y cuando les explico que dicha letra no se pronuncia, mi yo interno me dice "PERO EN ESPANOL TODO SE PRONUNCIA" y me tengo que morder la lengua. Asi de sencillo para ti y para mi, no lo es para los que apenas estan aprendiendo.
Qe tengas un buen dia, y el sigiente tambien!

Ahora, si te vas a regiones, en las costas tienden a tener una "dieta" muy peculiar, tiended a comerse las "s", eso sucede con los cubanos, los veracruzanos, los andaluces, algunos colombianos y quizas muchos otros (segun me han dicho, son de la costa). Ellos no pronuncian todo lo que leen. Y si nos vamos mas lejos, estan las personas que van al  "mercao a comer pescao".
Lamentablemente no puedo "discutir mas" porque mi conocimiento hasta aqi llego.





			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Curiosa pregunta...
> 
> En español yo creo que se pronuncia todo lo que se escribe, salvo la 'h', pero es cierto que en los medios de Madrid (radio, televisión) dicen [Reló] en vez de [Relox] para 'reloj' (la 'x' representa el sonido de la j en castellano). Este es para mí un ejemplo de lo artificial que es el castellano de los medios, se pone una pronunciación "madrileña" en mitad de otra "castellana" cuando conviene y de forma totalmente planeada.
> 
> ¿ Alguien quiere discutir el tema ?


----------



## jmx

jmartins said:
			
		

> ... en los medios de Madrid (radio, televisión) dicen [Reló] en vez de [Relox] para 'reloj' (la 'x' representa el sonido de la j en castellano). Este es para mí un ejemplo de lo artificial que es el castellano de los medios, se pone una pronunciación "madrileña" en mitad de otra "castellana" cuando conviene y de forma totalmente planeada.


Siguiendo con el tema de la pronunciación de 'j' en final de palabra, el diccionario Collins Inglés-Español dice en el apartado "Spanish Pronunciation and Spelling" :

*J* ... it is silent at the end of a word (_relo*j*_)

Así que los que la pronunciamos somos unos catetos ¿no? Me gustaría saber de dónde se han sacado los autores de este diccionario esa barbaridad.


----------



## Faith

jmartins said:
			
		

> Curiosa pregunta...
> 
> En español yo creo que se pronuncia todo lo que se escribe, salvo la 'h', pero es cierto que en los medios de Madrid (radio, televisión) dicen [Reló] en vez de [Relox] para 'reloj' (la 'x' representa el sonido de la j en castellano). Este es para mí un ejemplo de lo artificial que es el castellano de los medios, se pone una pronunciación "madrileña" en mitad de otra "castellana" cuando conviene y de forma totalmente planeada.
> 
> ¿ Alguien quiere discutir el tema ?


 
Pero eso es por la manía que tenemos muchos de comernos el último sonido de la palabra, a mi me cuesta horrores pronunciar la s . Supongo que depende de donde sea el locutor en cuestión, por mucho que intente hablar lo más correcto posible siempre se le escapará algo propio jejeje.
También en Madrid y por Castilla la Mancha meten j donde no las hay, como por ejemplo con "whisky"= güijqui o "es que" = ej que


----------



## Fernando

Si en español se utiliza la regla de pronunciarlo todo excepto haches y ues después de g,q y antes de e, i, no creo que se equivoque nadie. El resto son pronunciaciones locales.

Sin embargo en inglés no se pronuncian el 90% de las letras (brought, vg)


----------



## jmx

Faith said:
			
		

> Pero eso es por la manía que tenemos muchos de comernos el último sonido de la palabra, a mi me cuesta horrores pronunciar la s . Supongo que depende de donde sea el locutor en cuestión, por mucho que intente hablar lo más correcto posible siempre se le escapará algo propio jejeje.
> También en Madrid y por Castilla la Mancha meten j donde no las hay, como por ejemplo con "whisky"= güijqui o "es que" = ej que


Faith, quiero que quede claro que para mí esa pronunciación, la del Sur de España, es absolutamento correcta, ni mejor ni peor que la mía. 

El problema no es ese, el problema es que tú ves una película americana doblada al español, y Bruce Willis o Nicole Kidman hablan con una pronunciación que a primera vista (u oído) parece "español del norte" o "de Castilla la Vieja". Sin embargo no lo es. Yo no me creo que el doblador, que casi con seguridad en su casa habla en 'madrileño', después de hacer el gran esfuerzo de pronunciar todas y cada una de las eses, luego va y suelta "tengo el reló parado" o algo así. Lo he oído docenas de veces. Así que yo lo que creo es que alguien le ha dado instrucciones sobre cómo debe pronunciar, y entre otras cosas le ha dicho que no debe pronunciar las jotas finales.

Ahora, lo que quiero saber es quién decide cómo debe ser la pronunciación del "español estándar" de los medios y en base a qué se decide esa pronunciación. Insisto en que yo no me creo que el doblador o el locutor de radio se limiten a hablar "como les sale".


----------



## pequeñomar

¡Es cierto!  Yo también he notado ese fenómeno en la pronunciación española, sobretodo en los filmes de origen español.  Y tienes razón, en la lengua española en general se pronuncian todas las letras excepto la h (cuando no va delanted de la c).


----------



## Knightwish

Las palabras aj, alioj, almiraj, almofrej, almoraduj, balaj, borraj, cambuj, erraj, gambaj, gambuj, pedicoj, rebalaj, relej, son aracismos.

Me parece que muchas de ellas tienen origen mozarabe. Algunas son asiáticas totalmente.

Me fascinó el significado de balaj (rubí morado) y me sorprendió encontrar una palabra que correspondiera al "jubón" de algodón utilizado debajo de las cotas de malla o las armaduras de placas (gambaj - gambax).

Es posible que encontremos estas palabras en escritos del siglo de oro, ya sea en Cervantes, Calderón o del mexicano Juan Ruiz de Alarcón.

Nota: Por cierto, sobre el sonido de la x. En el México prehispánico, se utilizaba el sonido "sh" (no conozco el símbolo fonético) y la palabra México se pronunciaba "Meshico", así como la palabra "shocolatl" (chocolate), "shitomatl" (tomate rojo). Los españoles convirtieron ese sonido en x o ch o j, al transcribirlo al castizo. 

Saludos desde México-Tenochtitlán.


----------



## jstuardo

Alundra said:


> Es que no es caraj, es carcaj:
> 
> m. Caja o saco en forma de tubo que se cuelga del hombro o la cadera para llevar las flechas.
> 
> Espero que os sirva.
> Alundra.



Pero no solo para llevar las flechas  También se le llama al bolsón para llevar los palos de golf.

Salu2,


----------

